# First time using Tenacity...



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Couple questions..

I bought a tank sprayer that I am dedicating just for tenacity that I mixed surfactant and a blue marking dye with. I only ended up using not even half of a gallon and have at least a half gallon left. Is it okay to leave the rest in the tank sprayer to use again in 2 weeks? Also, when will it be safe for my dog to go back out on the lawn? Thanks guys.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I believe once mixed you need to use it within 3 days.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Yikes i don't have nearly enough weeds to use the whole gallon. I wasnt sure how much to mix because ive never used a chemical before. What should I do with the remainder?

Also, am I okay to use a fungicide at the same time? (Propiconazole) I have a bad rust fungus.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I've kept some in a small 2 gallon sprayer and used it over time and found no ill effects. Just be sure to shake it well before you use it again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I prep a tank in early spring and use it on poa annua until June. Never had an issue.

Could I ask what are treating, area and the rate? Having half a gallon extra indicates a potentially light dose.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Sure and I appreciate it g-man because this is the first time I've done anything like this.

I spot sprayed areas of bentgrass, various broadleaf weeds, clover, and nutsedge over a 4500 Sq. Ft. area. I went light on the application after reading that over-spraying may also kill the grass.

In the end, i wound up using nearly the whole gallon after doing the side yards. Maybe 1/4 of it left.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No problem glad to help. How much tenacity was mixed into the gallon of water?


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

1/2 tsp. Then 1.5 tsp surfactant, blue marking dye.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

1/2tsp into one gallon yields a 4oz/acre rate if you apply the gallon to 1000 sq ft. And that is the key, the 1000 sq ft. If you apply the gallon to 500sqft, then the effective rate is 8oz/acre, regardless of what you mixed.

In your current case, you used less than half of a gallon, but spot spraying. The question is how much area did you spot sprayed. If more than 500sqft, then you are at 4oz/acre. If less then it might be higher.

When dealing with bentgrass or poa annua I find it more effective to use a 2oz/acre rate with frequent applications. It provides a slower kill and less risk of damage to your desired grass.

For the other weeds, I use the weed b Gon products since there is less risk. Since this is your first approach at spraying, I would only use tenacity in the bentgrass.

I would practice with just 1 gallon of water in a 30 x 30ft if driveway to get a feel for how much you need to apply based on your pump and walking speed. This will help once you need to do a blanket application.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

That's where I get a bit confused is how can I tell how many sq ft I'm covering if I'm spot spraying? I was never good at math so this certainly isn't easy for me, haha.

I'm guessing I may have over applied then but I mostly hit everything with a light mist. I mixed according to the label but then basically just went up and down the yard spraying weeds not worrying avot the sq ft coverage.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

So use this trick to gauge. A 8.5 x 11 in sheet of paper is a bit less to 1 sqft. So if you used half a gallon, that means you should be able to spray 500 sheets of paper. If you did less than that, then you sprayed too much liquid into your spots.

For spots I prefer to mix a 2oz rate in case I go trigger happy and over spray a spot.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok that makes more sense to me. I probably got pretty close I don't think i went too much over. Guess we'll find out soon. Thanks for the advice amd ill try the 2oz/acre with the follow up app.


----------

